# Is Miyabi Kaizen 'Faux" damascus?



## timtro (Jul 3, 2012)

I know I've seen BDL say that it was, but I'm trying to find a second source for this. Googling isn't turning up much. Any links any of you have would be greatly appreciated.

I'm having a 'conversation' with the knife guy at my favorite resturant supply. They sell MAC, but he swears by the Kaizen. Thanks to BDL, I'm quite the MAC fan now.

Link to BDL saying it was faux:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/68713/miyabi-kaizen-chefs-knife


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It's faux in the sense that it's made as a three layer laminate of the type called "san mai" in Japan.  In the case of the Kaizen, the outer portions are made of a layer of soft pattern welded stainless, and the inner portion -- the part which gets sharpened -- is made of a stronger, harder stainless.  With san-mai construction, the outer layers, "hagane" in Japanese, do not do anything (or at least very little) to improve the performance of the inner, "jigane."  Their purpose is twofold.  They are decorative and make the knife cheaper to manufacture. 

"True" Damascus is made by putting two (or more) different types of steel alloys (each with differing properties) and folding them over and over until the folded alloys exhibit the best properties of both. 

Some manufacturers claim that san-mai construction makes a knife easier to sharpen, and more durable in use; but those claims are highly dubious.  On the bad side, a minority of users -- say about 1/3 including me -- notice a "damped" feel when the knife hits the board.  A friend of mine likens it to wearing a condom, and I'd say that's apt.

After everything is said and done, if you really like the appearance of the "Damascus" pattern -- which is usually a traditional Japanese pattern called "suminagashi"  and translates as "ink on water" -- my advice for most users is to forget about the minor performance differences and get what you like.  You're going to live with the knife for a long time, you might as well like the way it looks. 

BDL


----------



## grillbeast (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't speak to the OP's question but I agree 100% with the "condom" feel of this knife. My old chef had one and while he kept a good edge on it and I could easily brunoise with it, it felt weird on the board.


----------

